# AMZN - Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ)



## daytradeprofit (17 February 2016)

In the past 52 weeks, Amazon.com share prices have been bracketed by a low of $299.33 and a high of $696.44
now from the technical side we can see the picture:
break down 537 $ will send Amazon share to 420+_$
while the breakup 623$  will send the prices higher 
my guess from the charts that we are going to see 420+_ $ area
Now we need to focus on the 530-560 area, bounce there could give us better entering point to short amazon again, break above 587 will open the door to high levels


----------



## Student of Gann (15 August 2021)

Amazon Curve including Minor swings. 15th August on the 315° Time Angle which should indicate Low Monday .


----------

